# 84 Lakh Joonis. Metaphorical Expression Or ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2009)

Original Punjabi By Jasbir Singh vancouver Additional English explanations by Dass (Gyani jarnail Singh ) All errors and omissions mine. Please excuse. website: Sikh Marg ???? ????  84 LAKH JOONS IN GURMATT ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦਾ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀਕੋਣ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਵਧੇਰੇ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹਰੇਕ ਸਮੇਂ ਜਾਗਰੂਪ ਪੁਰਸ਼ਾਂ ਨੇ ਮਨੁੱਖਤਾ ਨੂੰ ਅਗਿਆਨਤਾ ਦੇ ਅੰਧੇਰੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਕਢਣ ਲਈ, ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਮਾਨਤਾਵਾਂ/ਧਾਰਨਾਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਾਂਤ ਵਜੋਂ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਚੂੰਕਿ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਜਨ ਸਾਧਾਰਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਸਾਨੀ ਨਾਲ ਸੱਚ ਦ੍ਰਿੜ ਕਰਵਾਇਆ ਅਥਵਾ ਆਪਣੀ ਗੱਲ ਨੂੰ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬਾਨ ਅਤੇ ਭਗਤ ਸਾਹਿਬਾਨ ਆਦਿ ਵਲੋਂ ਇਹ ਢੰਗ ਅਪਣਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਠੀਕ ਜਾਂ ਗ਼ਲਤ ਵਾਲੀ ਧਾਰਨਾ ਤੋਂ ਉਪਰ ਉੱਠ ਕੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੇਵਲ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਾਂਤ ਵਜੋਂ ਹੀ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਆਪਣੀ ਗੱਲ ਆਮ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਤਕ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਗਈ ਹੈ ਨਾ ਕਿ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ ਪੁਸ਼ਟੀ ਵਜੋਂ। ਹਾਂ, ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਈ ਥਾਂਈਂ ਨਕਾਰ ਕੇ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਬੇਅੰਤਤਾ ਦਾ ਬੋਧ ਕਰਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਜ਼ੁਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਭਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਫ਼ਰਜ਼ ਦੀ ਵੀ ਬਾਖ਼ੂਬੀ ਨਾਲ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਸਬੰਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਸੀਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੇਵਲ ਦੋ ਉਦਾਹਰਣਾਂ ਹੀ ਦੇ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ।   Its clear that from time to time spiritually awakened and spiritually elevated persons have arrived on this earth to uplift humanity from its self imposed superstitions and wrong beliefs..and these persons..may be called Prophets, Gurus, saints etc..have also used popular myths, tales, stories, etc as EXAMPLES to explain/outline/propagate their views. In the SGGS, our Gurus and Bhagats also used this way of putting forward their unique views. The Gurus or Bhagats have avoided getting into the controversy of whether these so called myths are true or simply myths – they merely used them as metaphors or examples to begin a thought process that culminates in the GURU’s POINT of VIEW..its correct to say the Gurus/Bhagats in SGGS used the “vehicle” of these popular myths and beliefs to put across their own BELIEFS and TEACHINGS. These myths etc are not used to prove their authenticity/value/truth- but to carry across the Gurus own unique Divine Message as contained in the SGGS. We Sikhs commit a great blunder if we pause at the mere “use” of these myths by the Gurus sahaibaans and the Bhagats and conclude that this is proof of the Guru’s/ Bhagt’s belief in that myth/popular beliefs. We must go deeper than the mere surface and STOP at the CONCLUSION..what is the Actual Divine Message of SGGS writers. This is amply found all over the SGGS…provided we look for it with a genuine desire to find what the Gurus and the Bhaagts want to inform us about. ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜਦ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਆਪ ਚਾਰ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿਵੇਂ: ਗਾਵਹਿ ਜੋਧ ਮਹਾਬਲ ਸੂਰਾ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਖਾਣੀ ਚਾਰੇ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 6) ਅਰਥ: ਵੱਡੇ ਬਲ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੋਧੇ ਤੇ ਸੂਰਮੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਚੌਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਗਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। When Guur Ji talks about the creation of living beings..He mentions the Four Khanees – four methods of Propogation..eggs, sperm, sweat and Water + Earth..BECAUSE the Prevalent Religions at that time..the Hindu, the Jain the Buddhist etc all depended on just these FOUR means of propogation of LIFE as we know it…BUT when Guru Ji wants to pass on to US His REAL Divine Message..He DRPS the “limitation of Four khanees”..and Tells us….There are NUMEROUS (uncountable) ….ways of propogation of Life, numerous sounds of animals and humans..Numerous Kings, Emperors etc ਚੂੰਕਿ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਅਤੇ ਜੈਨ ਆਦਿ ਧਰਮਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਚਾਰ ਵਸੀਲੇ ਹੀ ਮੰਨੇ ਗਏ ਸਨ: ‘ਅੰਡਜ’, ਅੰਡੇ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਜੀਵ; ‘ਜੇਰਜ’, ਜਿਓਰ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ; ‘ਸੇਤਜ’ ਮੁੜ੍ਹਕੇ ਤੋਂ ਅਤੇ ‘ਉਤਭੁਜ’, ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਪਰ ਜਦ ਹਜ਼ੂਰ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬੇਅੰਤਤਾ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਆਪ ਸਪਸ਼ਟ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ: (ੳ) ਕੇਤੀਆ ਖਾਣੀ ਕੇਤੀਆ ਬਾਣੀ ਕੇਤੇ ਪਾਤ ਨਰਿੰਦ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 7) ਅਰਥ: (ਜੀਵ-ਰਚਨਾ ਦੀਆਂ) ਬੇਅੰਤ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ ਹਨ, (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ ਭੀ ਚਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ) ਬੇਅੰਤ ਬਾਣੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹ ਤੇ ਰਾਜੇ ਹਨ। (ਅ) ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਖਾਣੀ ਅਰੁ ਖੰਡ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 276) ਅਰਥ: ਕਈ ਕ੍ਰੋੜ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਖੰਡ ਹਨ। (ੲ) ਸਗਲ ਖਾਣੀ ਸਗਲ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਵਏ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 456) ਅਰਥ: ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ (ਦਾ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ) ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਜਪੁਜੀ ਦੀ 22ਵੀਂ ਪਉੜੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਪੰਜ ਪੰਗਤੀਆਂ ਹਨ; ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਮਹਾਰਾਜ ਪਹਿਲੀਆਂ ਦੋ ਪੰਗਤੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੇਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋ ਮਤ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ: ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਲਖ ਆਗਾਸਾ ਆਗਾਸ॥ ਓੜਕ ਓੜਕ ਭਾਲਿ ਥਕੇ ਵੇਦ ਕਹਨਿ ਇੱਕ ਵਾਤ॥ ਅਰਥ: (ਸਾਰੇ) ਵੇਦ ਇੱਕ-ਜ਼ਬਾਨ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ, “ਪਾਤਾਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੇਠ ਹੋਰ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਆਕਾਸ਼ਾਂ ਦੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਆਕਾਸ਼ ਹਨ, (ਬੇਅੰਤ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਮੁਨੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ) ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲੇ ਬੰਨਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਭਾਲ ਕਰਕੇ ਥੱਕ ਗਏ ਹਨ, (ਪਰ ਲੱਭ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕੇ)”। In the 22nd Pauree of Japji…there are FIVE lines…in the First TWO lines Guru Ji talks about the VED Matt…that ALL the VEDS say that there are Lakh heavens, and lakh under-regions…numerous (uncountable ) rishis and munis etc  tried their best to reach the “ends” of these but FAILED to reach a conclusion as to the Finite number…end..of the Universe… ਅਗਲੀ ਪੰਗਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਪਛਮੀ ਮਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀਕੋਣ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ: ਸਹਸ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਕਹਨਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ ਅਸੁਲੂ ਇਕੁ ਧਾਤੁ॥ ਅਰਥ: (ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਤੇ ਈਸਾਈ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੀਆਂ ਚਾਰੇ) ਕਤੇਬਾਂ ਆਖਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, “ਕੁੱਲ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਆਲਮ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਢ ਇੱਕ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਹੈ”। In the Next Panktee Guru Ji talks about the Biblical/Islamic tradition that there are 18 thousand universes whose ONE ROOT is Akal Purakh… ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਅਗਲੀਆਂ/ਅੰਤਲੀਆਂ ਪੰਗਤੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਆਪਣਾ ਮਤ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਫ਼ਰਮਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ: ਲੇਖਾ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਲਿਖੀਐ ਲੇਖੈ ਹੋਇ ਵਿਣਾਸੁ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਵਡਾ ਆਖੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪੁ॥ ਅਰਥ: (ਪਰ ਸੱਚੀ ਗੱਲ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਬਦ) ‘ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ’ ਤੇ ‘ਲੱਖਾਂ’ ਭੀ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਰਤੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦਾ) ਲੇਖਾ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਲਿੱਖ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇ ਲੇਖਾ ਹੋ ਹੀ ਸਕੇ, (ਇਹ ਲੇਖਾ ਤਾਂ ਹੋ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਲੇਖਾ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ) ਲੇਖੇ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਮਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਗਿਣਤੀ ਦੇ ਹਿੰਦਸੇ ਹੀ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ)। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਨੂੰ (ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਵੱਡਾ ਆਖਿਆ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ (ਉਹ ਆਪਣੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ। In the Next Lines..Guru Ji puts FORWARD HIS OWN CONCLUSION…there is NO LIMIT to the Creator and His Creation…words like lakh, thousands, millions, billions, trillions..ZILLIONS…. etc CANNOT describe it…no one can “count”….the “Zeroes” will END..BUT NOT his CREATION !! ONLY HE KNOWS !! So IF we then just limit ourselves to the First two lines of Japji Sahib pauree 22 and begin to believe that Guru Ji also believes in just those “limited” numbers quoted in the Vedas and Bible etc…are we really doing JUSTICE to Guru Ji ?? Of course NOT..but just look around and you will see many “Sikhs” do indeed do this INJUSTICE by picking out certain Panktees and “limiting” themselves to those INCOMPLETE thoughts as Final. ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ `ਚਾਰ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ’ ਜਾਂ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਆਕਾਸ਼ਾਂ ਪਾਤਾਲਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਅਠਾਰਾਂ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਆਲਮਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਪੜ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਜੇਕਰ ਕੋਈ ਸੱਜਣ ਇਹ ਆਖਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਵੇ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਮਤ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਸੱਜਣ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਧਾਰਾ ਨਾਲ ਕਿੰਨਾ ਕੁ ਨਿਆਂ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ? ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਵੀ ਕਈ ਥਾਈਂ ਵਰਣਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ: ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਿਰੀ ਸਭਸੈ ਦੇਇ ਅਧਾਰੁ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 27) ਅਰਥ: ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ (ਰੋਜ਼ੀ ਦਾ) ਆਸਰਾ (ਭੀ) ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। Similarly, in the SGGS..the 84 Lakh JOONS are also mentioned…. ਭਾਈ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ ਸਿੰਘ ਨਾਭਾ ਨੇ ਮਹਾਨ ਕੋਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾ ਦਾ ਵਰਣਨ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ, “ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮਤ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਚੀਨ ਵਿਦਵਾਨਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ: ਨੌ ਲੱਖ ਜਲਵਾਸੀ, ਦਸ ਲੱਖ ਪੌਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਡਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪੰਛੀ, ਬੀਸ ਲੱਖ ਇਸਥਿਤ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਬਿਰਛ ਆਦਿ, ਗਿਆਰਾਂ ਲੱਖ ਪੇਟ ਬਲ ਚਲਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਰਪ ਕ੍ਰਿਮਿ ਆਦਿ, ਤੀਸ ਲੱਖ ਚੌਪਾਏ ਅਤੇ ਚਾਰ ਲੱਖ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਾਤਿ ਦੇ ਜੀਵ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਂਦਰ ਬਨਮਾਨੁਖ ਆਦਿ ਸਭ ਸ਼ਾਮਿਲ ਹਨ। Bhai Kahn Singh nabha in His Mahan Kosh explains it thus…Accordign to Hindu thought 9 lakh joons live in Water, 10 lakhs fly in the air, 20 lakhs are vegetation, 11 lakh are snakes,  worms, lizards etc, 30 lakhs are four footed ammals etc, and 4 lakhs are HUMAN BEINGS including monkeys, chimps and gorillas etc. ਜੈਨੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਵੰਡ ਇਉਂ ਮੰਨੀ ਹੈ: 7 ਲੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਿਵੀ ਵਿਚ, 7 ਲੱਖ ਜਲ ਵਿਚ, 7 ਲੱਖ ਪੌਣ ਵਿਚ, 7 ਲੱਖ ਅਗਨਿ ਵਿਚ, 10 ਲੱਖ ਕੰਦ (ਗਾਜਰ ਮੂਲੀ ਆਦਿ) ਵਿਚ, 14 ਲੱਖ ਝਾੜੀ ਬਿਰਛ ਆਦਿ ਵਿਚ, 2 ਲੱਖ ਦੋ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਅਰਥਾਤ ਜੋ ਤੁਚਾ ਅਤੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ, 2 ਲੱਖ ਤਿੰਨ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ, ਅਰਥਾਤ ਜੋ ਤੁਚਾ ਮੁਖ ਅਤੇ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਰਖਦੇ ਹਨ, 2 ਲੱਖ ਚਾਰ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ, ਅਰਥਾਤ ਜੋ ਤੁਚਾ, ਮੁਖ, ਨੱਕ ਅਤੇ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਰਖਦੇ ਹਨ, 4 ਲੱਖ ਦੇਵਤਾ, ਜੋ ਸੁਰਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, 4 ਲੱਖ ਨਰਕ ਦੇ ਜੀਵ, 14 ਲੱਖ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਾਤਿ, ਜੋ ਇੱਕ ਟੰਗੀਏ ਅਤੇ ਦੁਟੰਗੇ ਹਨ, 4 ਲੱਖ ਚੌਪਾਏ ਪਸ਼ੂ।” Accordign to jain belief…7 lakh joons are on LAND, 7 lakhs in water, 7 lakh in the air, 7 lakh in Fire, 10 lakh vegetation (carrots radish types), 14 lakh trees type vegetation, 2 lakh with two organs (mouth and ****), 2 lakh with three organs (mouth,**** and eyes), 2 lakh with four organs (mouth, ****, nose, eyes), 4 lakh DEVTAS who live in heaven, 4 lakh in HELL, 14 lakh HUMANS ( one legged and two legged) and 4 lakh animals with four feet ਕਈ ਗ੍ਰੰਥਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ 42 ਲੱਖ ਜਲ ਦੇ ਅਤੇ 42 ਲੱਖ ਖੁਸ਼ਕੀ ਦੇ ਜੀਵ ਮੰਨੇ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਸਾ ਰਾਗ ਵਿਚਲੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿੱਚ 42 ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਣ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਵਰਣਨ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ: ਆਨੀਲੇ ਕੁੰਭ ਭਰਾਈਲੇ ਊਦਕ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਉ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਕਰਉ॥ ਬਇਆਲੀਸ ਲਖ ਜੀ ਜਲ ਮਹਿ ਹੋਤੇ ਬੀਠਲੁ ਭੈਲਾ ਕਾਇ ਕਰਉ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 485) ਅਰਥ: ਘੜਾ ਲਿਆ ਕੇ (ਉਸ ਵਿਚ) ਪਾਣੀ ਭਰਾ ਕੇ (ਜੇ) ਮੈਂ ਮੂਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਾਵਾਂ (ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਪਰਵਾਨ ਨਹੀਂ, ਪਾਣੀ ਜੂਠਾ ਹੈ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਿਤਾਲੀ ਲੱਖ (ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦੇ) ਜੀਵ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਪਰ ਮੇਰਾ) ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤਾਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਹੀ (ਉਹਨਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸੀ (ਤੇ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ; ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਮੂਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ) ਮੈਂ ਕਾਹਦੇ ਲਈ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਾਵਾਂ? । Many Granths and religious books also talk about 42 lakhs in water and 42 lakhs on land..(simple division !! )- Where this is mentioned in Gurbani Pg 485 SGGS, Bhagat Ji is talking more about…this _ IF I take  a Container full of water and bathe the Beethal Moortee with it…that  ISHNAAN is not acceptable because the WATER is JHOOTHA..not pavittar/pure because it has 42 lakh joons living breathing and defecating in it….and MY CREATOR already LIVES in ALL those 42 lakh jeevs..and was already BATHING in that Water all by HIMSELF…so why I go into the FUTILE process of taking that water and bathing my IDOL ?? So the MAIN THOUGHT PROCESS or Divine Message here is NOT the 42 or less or more joons per se..it is the FUTILITY of bathing the IDOL to please HIM !! ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਮੰਨਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਕਰਤੇ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਬਹੁ –ਰੰਗੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੇਵਲ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਲਕਿ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਰੇ ਇਹ ਨਿਰਣਾਇਕ ਫ਼ੈਸਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਕਿਤਨੀ ਕੁ ਮਿਕਦਾਰ ਅਥਵਾ ਪਸਾਰਾ ਹੈ। ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਕਥਨ ਹੈ: ਉਸਤਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਅਨੇਕ ਜਨ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਚਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਰਚੀ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਅਨਿਕ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 276) ਅਰਥ: ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਬੰਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੱਦ-ਬੰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਦਾ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਇਹੀ ਸਾਰੀ) ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ (ਉਸ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਕਈ ਕਿਸਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਈ ਤਰੀਕਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੈ। Guru Ji is NOT at all LIMITING Himself to any ginntee minntees..42 or 84 or more or lss…Guru Ji is amply CLEAR what His Message is…the CREATOR is LIMITLESS..His END..cannot be Fathomed…His Gunns are limitless..His Creation is limitless..whttever He created is limitless !!! ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਆਤਮਕਿ ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਿਕਾਰ ਹੋ, ਆਤਮਕ ਸਰਮਾਇਆ ਲੁਟਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈਣਾ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਪਵੇਗਾ: ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਮੋਹੀ ਦੂਖ ਨ ਜਾਣਹੀ ਕੋਟਿ ਜੋਨੀ ਬਸਨਾ ਰਾਮ॥ (848) ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਤੂੰ (ਆਤਮਕ ਸਰਮਾਇਆ) ਲੁਟਾਈ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈਂ, (ਨਾਮ ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੈਣਾ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਦੀ। Satguru Ji warns US..DONT get waylaid..by MAYA…if you do that..you will have to face rebirth in KRORS of JOONS….you who forget NAAM and waste your precious life…will surely regret it.. Here Guru Ji is saying..KRORS of JOONS..and not just 84 lakh…and PLEASE NOTE..its not HOW MANY KRORS..but simply “KRORS”…could anything be clearer than that ?? we still get waylaid by Hindu and other religious beliefs..and bypass Gurbani’s Message of FINALITY. ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਇੱਥੇ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਲਕਿ ਕਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਧਿਆਨ ਰਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕਰੋੜਾਂ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ; ਇਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਖ ਰਹੇ ਕਿ ਇਤਨੇ ਕਰੋੜ। ਚੂੰਕਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਉਸ ਕਰਤੇ ਦੀ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਰੂਪ ਨੂੰ ਨਾਪਿਆ ਜਾਂ ਤੋਲਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ; ਉਸ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਮਿਣਤੀ ਸੰਭਵ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਅੰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਠਕਾਂ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਿਮਨ ਲਿਖਤ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਲ ਦਿਵਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬੇਅੰਤਤਾ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਕਾਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀਕੋਣ ਜ਼ਾਹਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ: Finally lets us consider this Shaabd…where Guru Ji DESTROYS ancient and well established trains of thought/religious beeifs/philosophies….and GIVES HIS OWN MESSAGE…. ਕੋਟਿ ਬਿਸਨ ਕੀਨੇ ਅਵਤਾਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਧ੍ਰਮਸਾਲ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਹੇਸ ਉਪਾਇ ਸਮਾਏ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੇ ਜਗੁ ਸਾਜਣ ਲਾਏ॥ 1॥ ਐਸੋ ਧਣੀ ਗੁਵਿੰਦੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ॥ ਬਰਨਿ ਨ ਸਾਕਉ ਗੁਣ ਬਿਸਥਾਰਾ॥ 1॥ ਰਹਾਉ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਸੇਵਕਾਇ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਜੀਅ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਸਿਹਜਾਇ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਉਪਾਰਜਨਾ ਤੇਰੈ ਅੰਗਿ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਭਗਤ ਬਸਤ ਹਰਿ ਸੰਗਿ॥ 2॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਛਤ੍ਰਪਤਿ ਕਰਤ ਨਮਸਕਾਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਠਾਢੇ ਹੈ ਦੁਆਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟੀ ਮਾਹਿ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਾਮ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਨਾਹਿ॥ 3॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਪੂਰੀਅਤ ਹੈ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਨਾਦ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਅਖਾਰੇ ਚਲਿਤ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਸਕਤਿ ਸਿਵ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਜੀਅ ਦੇਵੈ ਆਧਾਰ॥ 4॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਮਝਾਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਜਪਤ ਨਾਮ ਚਾਰ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਪੂਜਾਰੀ ਕਰਤੇ ਪੂਜਾ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਬਿਸਥਾਰਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ॥ 5॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਹਿਮਾ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਹੰਸ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਉਸਤਤਿ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਕਰਤ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਸ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਓਪਤਿ ਨਿਮਖ ਮਾਹਿ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਗੁਣਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਗਣੇ ਨ ਜਾਹਿ॥ 6॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਕਥਹਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਧਿਆਨੀ ਧਰਤ ਧਿਆਨੁ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਤਪੀਸਰ ਤਪ ਹੀ ਕਰਤੇ॥ ਕੋਟਿ ਮੁਨੀਸਰ ਮ+ਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਰਹਤੇ॥ 7॥ ਅਵਿਗਤ ਨਾਥੁ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਸੁਆਮੀ॥ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ॥ ਜਤ ਕਤ ਦੇਖਉ ਤੇਰਾ ਵਾਸਾ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਓ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸਾ॥ 8॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 1156) ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਾਡਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ (ਬੇਅੰਤ) ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ। 1. ਰਹਾਉ। Hey Brother…MY Creator is so limitless..I simply and absolutely cannot describe His Gunns…His attributes are beyond description… ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਵਿਸ਼ਨੂ-ਅਵਤਾਰ ਬਣਾਏ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਧਰਮ-ਅਸਥਾਨ ਹਨ, ਜਿਹੜਾ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ (ਆਪਣੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ) ਲੀਨ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੇ ਜਗਤ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ ਤੇ ਲਾਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। 1. MY Gobind has created krors of Vishnus and avtars, krors of Brahmands Universes, Galazies, Krors of Shib=vjis and sef absorbed them all, He has created Krors of Brahmas and put to them the task of creating other worlds and universes.. ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਲੱਛਮੀਆਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਦਾਸੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੇਜ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਉਤਪੱਤੀਆਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਆਪੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਮਾ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਭਗਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ। 2. My Gobind has krors of lachmis serving Him as maidservants, Krors of Living beings are His Takhat/sej/Bed/Place of Rest…krors of lives merge back into Him..Krors of Bhagats spend their time at His Feet ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਰਾਜੇ ਉਸ ਅੱਗੇ ਸਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਖੜੇ ਹਨ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਉਸ ਦੀ (ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ) ਨਿਗਾਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਨਾਮ ਹਨ, (ਉਹ ਐਸਾ ਹੈ) ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਦਾ। 3. My Gobind is such that Krors of Kings and Emperors bow before Him..Krors of Inders stand at attention at His Door, Krors bow their heads before Him..Krors of Heavens exist under His beneficient eyes..He has Krors of Names..No one can put  a price on HIM…no one can “value” Him…judge Him… ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ (ਸੰਖ ਆਦਿਕ) ਨਾਦ ਪੂਰੇ (ਵਜਾਏ) ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਜਗਤ-ਅਖਾੜੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਰਚੇ ਕੌਤਕ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਤੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਹ ਮਾਲਕ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਸਰਾ ਦੇ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। 4. MY Gobind is such that at His Door krors of Sankhs sound, He has krors of Jagat Akharres..Worlds..His Tamashas and kautaks are limitless..Krors of Shivs and krors of Shaktees obey His Hukm..He is the sustainer of Krors of beings.. ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਧਣੀ ਹੈ) ਕਿ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਤੀਰਥ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਨ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੁੜੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੀ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਤੀਰਥਾਂ ਦੇ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਹੈ), ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਿਆਂ ਸੁੱਚੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਮਾਲਕ ਨੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਖਿਲਾਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। 5. My Gobind is such that His Lotus Feet are worth krors of teerath ishnaans (meaning that His naam is worth Krors of baths at krors of teeraths ). Krors of beings Japp His naam and attain muktee, Krors of pujarees do his Puja, He has scaterred a huge creation of krors of beings all over..NO ONE is EQUAL to HIM… ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਸਾਡਾ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਹੈ) ਕਿ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਮਹਿਮਾ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਸਨਕ ਆਦਿਕ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਦੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਉਸਤਤਿ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਅੱਖ ਦੇ ਇੱਕ ਫੋਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ) ਉਤਪੱਤੀ ਤੇ ਨਾਸ (ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ) ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਗੁਣ ਹਨ, (ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਗਿਣੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ। 6. MY Gobind is such that Kros of  beings living pure lives pray to him daily, live their lives accordingly, Sanak and krors of Brahmas and their sons praise Him, He creates and destroys krors in the blink of an eye…oH my Creator..your Gunns…attributes… cant be enumerated… ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਐਸਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਵਾਲੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸਮਾਧੀਆਂ ਲਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਸਾਧੂ (ਉਸ ਵਿਚ) ਸੁਰਤਿ ਜੋੜੀ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ, (ਉਸ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਤਪੀ ਤਪ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਹੀ ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਮੁਨੀ ਮੋਨ ਧਾਰੀ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ। 7. MY Gobind is such that krors of enlightened beings explain and do vichaar on His Gunns attributes, Krors of samdhee sitting sadhus are merged in His sight, Krors of people do tap penances to get darshan of Him…krors dotn speak a word..hoping to please Him… ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਹੈ, ਸਾਡਾ ਉਹ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ, ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਨਾਨਕ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ (ਅਜਿਹਾ ਆਤਮਕ) ਚਾਨਣ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਜਿਧਰ ਕਿਧਰ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। 8 My Gobind..is BEYOND….SIGHT..our senses cannot discern Him…He KNOWS each Heart..and lives in each within…This Nanak is blessed by His Guru with such Spiritual Enlightenment, that HE is visible in Each and every of His creation..wherever and in whatever direction nanak sees..its HIM..and always HIM. ਸਮੇਂ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਨਾਲ ਕਈ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਦਾ ਅੱਜ ਨਾਮੋ ਨਿਸ਼ਾਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿਖਾਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਦੇਂਦਾ, ਕਈ ਨਵੀਆਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਕਰਤੇ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦਾ ਭੇਦ ਉਹ ਕਰਤਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ। Just look at the history of archaeology…with the passage of Billions of YEARS..many species are EXTINCT…..so many NEW virsuyes, variants of bacteria, new species are being CREATED by the minute…only the CREATOR KNOWS the limits of His Creation..Humans trying to “double guess” Him..are only doing what Guru Ji said..ants trying to “measure” Space….The Latest Orbiting Telescopes already show how tiny we are…not even as big as a tiny speck of “sand” in the Vast Space of the Universe..Which is EXPANDING…. ਸੋ, ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਾਵੇਂ ਕਈ ਥਾਈਂ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਰਣਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਪਰੰਤੂ ਇਸ ਵਰਣਨ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਹਰਗ਼ਿਜ਼ ਭਾਵ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੇ ਜੂਨੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਚਲਤ ਧਾਰਨਾ ਨਾਲ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਹਿਮਤੀ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਮਹਾਰਾਜ ਨੇ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਰੇ ਇਹ ਰਾਏ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੀ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਇਤਨੀ ਕੁ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਮਿਣਤੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਚੌਰਾਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਭਾਵ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਮਝਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। SGGS mentions 84 lakh joons..but its not to be taken that the Gurus agree that this is correct. Guru Ji has very carefully restrained Himself from “limiting” any attribute or Gunn or Creation of the CREATOR….as He is TRULY LIMITLESS. Thus its clear that the 84 lakh joons is used as a METAPHOR.  Jasbir Singh Vancouver English additions mine. All errors and exceptions MINE. Please excuse.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 84 Lakh joons..Metaphorical expression or ??*

Some great debt we owe that you have taken the time to complete the translation. Thank you because much at sikhmarg is very valuable and also beyond reach.


----------



## Admin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 84 Lakh joons... Metaphorical Expression or ??*

Wow! is this supposed to be only in leaders section?
Moved Aman ji - Must have been an oversight!


----------



## Admin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 84 Lakh joons... Metaphorical Expression or ??*

English section of the sikhmarg.com: The Sikh-Faith Question Answer And Philosophy


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 84 Lakh joons... Metaphorical Expression or ??*

Yes Narayanjot kaur Ji..they do have an English Section...but admittedly not as good as the Punjabi site...I vist it without fail every Sunday as it is updated once a week and am so sad when i realise what fantastic stuff all of you non-punjabi knowing/speaking people lose out on...my personal fav is Prof Gurbachan Singh ji Thailand walleh...he is truly a fantastic kathakaar with tons of Gurbani Vichaar - he has videos/audios on SinghSabha International site as well as two he recently did in New Zealand...also sadly all in Punjabi..
I will be translating  a few chosen articles for our Shabad Guru section.


----------

